# Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!



## gismowolf (14. August 2004)

Soeben bekam ich von rob über`s Handy #x die Meldung,daß ein Waller mit 110 cm Länge und 8 kg gelandet werden konnte.#r In unmittelbarer Nähe raubte ein gewaltiger Urian,der von rob als D-Zug bezeichnet wurde!!
Rob und Posengucker trainieren ja dieses WE in Altenwörth für die im Herbst geplante Wallerwoche am PO!!Sie haben die Posenmontage geändert,bzw.verbessert und hoffen natürlich,den Riesenwaller,den sie beim 
Rauben beobachten konnten,an ihre Angel zu bekommen!!
Ich wünsche Ihnen dazu ein ganz kräftiges PH !! #: #: #:
Und wie wir rob und pogu kennen,dürfen wir uns jetzt schon auf einen tollen 
Bericht in Wort und Bild freuen!!#6


----------



## Soxl (14. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hoi Gismo,

sind ja supi Nachrichten  #6  *Froi* mich für die beiden  #r  Ausserdem macht mir das ein wenig Hoffnung, werd' heut abends und in weiterer Folge über Nacht auch ein Welszeugerl baden  :g  Nach Rob's div. Berichten hier wird heut' mal versuchsweise ein Tintinger angeködert, mal schau'n...

Gruss & Petri weiterhin an die beiden in AW, Soxl


----------



## rob (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

grias eign!
melde mich tot müde im ab zurück.war das ein geiles wochenende bei uns wallerjägern....an allen ecken in österreich hat es gekracht und wir alle waren miteinander via sms und ab verbunden...des taugt ma:m
danke wolfgang für den netten einstieg.fotos werd ich eventuell noch schaffen.....pfaa bin ich müd
also 2 welse gefangen : 1,25 m ca 11 kilo;1,10 m und 8 kilo ...2 bisse gingen ins leere..mehr dazu wenn ich wieder fit bin......lg rob#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

servas rob super fang gratuliere dir#r #6 , ich will fotos sehen jetzt sofort, damit ich gleich ganz wuschig wäre, schlafen kannst du jetzt nicht gehen#d , WIR wollen hier deinen bericht lesen und warten darauf ganz gespannt, husch husch husch an die arbeit..... mfg.#h


----------



## rob (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ok bevor ich jetzt #u  #u  #u noch ein foto!!
nochmals respekt und dickes petri an den löti!!!
wie ich mich freu..am do haben wir noch telefoniert und dann der kracher  #6  #r 
auf so einen warte ich noch in der donau...aber heuer wird das noch was:m
so einer meiner(und posenguckers) donauwelse von diesem wochenende....


----------



## rob (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

eins geht schon noch


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Wie kann man sich die eingestellten bilder anschauen ich finde das kästchen einfach nicht??????????????????????????#d


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man sich die eingestellten bilder anschauen ich finde das kästchen einfach nicht??????????????????????????#d


 guckst du in deinem Profil bei "Einstellungen" !!!!
 Da isn Kästchen das heißt "Grafiken anzeigen"  !!!
 Das muß angewählt sein !!!  :m
 Glückwunsch zu den Welsen Jungs !!!!!!!   #r


----------



## Soxl (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hoi Rob,

auch von mir herzliche Gratulation zu Euren Welsfängen  #6  #r  

Angespornt durch Euer Welsfieber, hab ich letzte Nacht auch mal ein Welsrütchen ausgelegt, und tatsächlich einen "kleinen Schwarzen" (77 cm) erwischt; die Freude is' vergleichbar mit der nach meinem ersten Boiliekarpfen  :l  Jetzt hat mich glaub' ich endgültig das Welsfieber auch gepackt, wurde ja auch Zeit   

Unseren netten AB-Kollegen _MaHaTawaNa_ durfte ich auch noch kennenlernen, da er mich kurz besucht hat. Da haben wir gleich beschlossen, demnächst mal gemeinsam 'nen Welsansitz abzuhalten - *froi* mich schon d'rauf  :z  

Gruss, Soxl

PS: Congratulations natürlich auch an Löti & Co., tolle Fische und schöne Pics im and'ren "Welsthread"  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hey rob Glückwunsch zu den schönen Tierchen 

Ich wollte dieses WE auch wieder auf Waller los, am Samstag Mittag hat mir dann mein Kumpel abgesagt weil er überraschend auf Arbeit musste... weisst du wie´s mir geht, wenn ich von euren Welsfängen lese und ich genau in dieser Nacht nicht draussen war :q :q :q 

Aber nächsten Samstag gehts wieder los...


----------



## OIZO (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Gut gemacht Herr Rob! Weiter so!!!
Werd jetzt in meinem Revier die Waller mit dem Knochen jagen Donau Linz
Sind bestimmt Mördergeräte drinnen


----------



## löti (15. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

feine marmor-koppen die ihr da gefangen hast - gratulation!


----------



## Woif (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Rob!

Petri zu den welsen :z . Ganz nette teile!


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

danke leute!!!
war echt ein tolles wochenende!
der grössere wels gehört eigentlich dem pogu,aber da ist uns in der nacht beim biss einiges durcheinander gekommen.
möglicherweise erzählt werner noch was dazu (sorry nochmals werner:c)
2 haben wir ja noch blöd verloren..die waren sicher über 1,50 meter
das nächstemal werden wir 100% der bisse verwerten und nicht 50...
heuer kommt da noch was gutes,davon bin ich überzeugt!
bilder hab ich noch und kommen abends rein.auch von der neuen bojenmontage.die schnur ist jetzt bei uns komplett aus dem wasser.nur noch die boje mit köder hängt über dem spot.....nie wieder stress mit treibgut!


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

freu mich schon auf die infos über die verfeinerte bojenmontage!  :z


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Leute#h ! habe hier mal meine knochenmontage zu begucken hineingestellt, wenn ihr verbesserungen oder ratschläge darüber wißt sagt einfach bescheid   , habe noch ein paar davon gebastelt und einen für EsoxLuzius, da wir in 3 wochen gemeinsam eine waller sitzung machen und sein knochen bis dahin eh nicht fertig wird#6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

super gregor...sieht gut aus...der pogu hat noch ein dickeres rohr...deines gefällt mir besser(denk jetzt nicht schmutziges:r)
bin schon gespannt auf deinen ersten einsatzbericht..lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

rob dieses röhrchen ist super elastisch lässt sich in alle richtungen biegen, und der schnurlauf ist genial dadurch, habe sie am freitag schon getestet läuft super geil keine probleme und dann noch in der farbe neonorange lackiert ist echt die volle augenweide, wenn du möchtest nehm ich sie mal nach AW mit#6 ! Ps: habe pogus rohr schon gesehen *lol*


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*


ja nimm es mit!wie sieht es diese woche aus.....angriff aufs welsloch in aw...alleine kann ich ja keine bojen setzten :c der pogu kommt eventuell auch von fr bis sa..
lg rob#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ist okey komme von freitag bis samstag nacht, meine loli kommt hoffe ich auch mit, und natürlich nehme ich ein paar knochen mit habe gleich 6 davon von 7cm, 8cm, 10cm die sind echt spitze:m #6 !#h


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@mahatdereinenkomischennamen: täuscht es mich, oder sind deine knochen durchlauffähig? meine sind zur zeit nur fix - aber ich möchte sie auf durchlaufsystem umbauen. dann kann ich auch in grösseren tiefen fischen. weil ab 2 meter vorfachlänge und 1m knochenlänge wird es dann schon etwas unhandlich, wenn man einen wels (der grössere am knochen hatte 110cm) landen will (rute ist 2,4m). da ich mit grösserer tiefe bessere erfahrungen gemacht habe, möchte ich auch mit dem knochen tiefer fischen.

@rob: hast du schon mal überlegt knochen auf weitere entfernung mit dem ferngesteuerten boot auszulegen? 200gr auf weitere strecken exakt zu werfen ist nicht das einfachste!


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo,

na dann wollen wir mal das Mißgeschick erzählen.

Es ist 4.00 Uhr früh, Rob und ich träumen wunderschön  #u als ein Dauerton alle Träume beendet, oder doch nicht???

Da wir getrennte Zelte hatten, stürzte jeder heraus, wobei Rob ein wenig schneller war. Als ich aus meinem Zelt komme, sehe ich den Rob drillen und wollte alles fürs Boot herrichten. Rob bat mich, seine Stirnlampe aus dem Zelt zu holen, die ich aber leider nicht fand. Da der Wels bereits in Ufernähe war und sich nicht in die Rinne gesetzt hatte, beschlossen wir den Waller vom verankerten Boot aus zu landen.

Doch dann konnte ich meinen Ohren nicht trauen, als Rob zu mir sagte: "He, das ist ja deine Rute". Im allgemeinen Chaos bzw. wegen Verschlafenheit hat der Rob mit meiner Rute angeschlagen und den Wels gedrillt. #q  #q 

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte ich am liebsten ins Schlauchboot gebissen. :e  :e  :e 

Morgen kann ich darüber vielleicht schon schmunzlen, nach meinem ersten Wels sicher drüber lachen (aber nur wenn er länger als 125 und schwerer als 10,5 Kilo ist   ).


lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@ MaHaTawaNa 

Super Knochen, die Du da gebaut hast. Nur wie bekommst Du die Schnur bzw. den Karabiner durch das Rohr? Ich werde einen Knochen mit den Gewindestangen und den Sprengringen bauen, den ich dann direkt zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach hänge.

Hast Du auch die große Jahreskarte in AW??

@ Löti

mein Durchlaufknochen hat mich irgendwie nicht überzeugt. Man muß die Hauptschnur irgendwie vor den scharfen Enden des Röhrchens schützen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@loti ja meine knochen sind durchläufig und das röhrchen ist das selbe wie beim anti tangle karpfen system nur ne spur stärker, und wenn du weit hinaus kommen möchtest benutze deine zweit rute so wie es Pogu#h  hier berichtet #4 hat:An das Seaboom ein Blei einhängen ca. 250g aufwärts. In den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur die Schnur der anderen Rute einhängen. Rute zwei hält entweder ein Mitangler und stellt sich mit offenem Bügel einige meter neben den Werfer. Rute zweigt in Zielrichtung. 
Dann wird mit der Wallerrute ausgeworfen und mit 250 g ohne Köder sind RICHTIGE Entfernungen möglich, auch mit 0,60er Dyneema ;-)
Nach dem Einschlag öffnet man den Bügel der Wallerrute und zieht mit Rute 2 die Hauptschnur der Wallerrute ein! Das Blei sollte das Seaboom am Platz halten. Am besten geht das wenn die Spitze der Rute zwei weit nach unten gehalten wird und man langsam kurbelt.
Ist der Wirbel der Wallerrute wieder an Land hängt man den Knochen samt Köfi ein und legt ihn aufs Wasser. Mit der Wallerrute wird er dann ganz vorsichtig (um das Blei am Platz zu behalten) an seine Stelle gekurbelt. 

Wenn man alleine ist kann man Rute zwei auch auf nem Rutenhalter platzieren, sollte aber wenn Strömung herrscht schnell sein sonst gibts tüdel.
diese idee klappt super habe ich schon probiert, ist alleine aber schwierig habe 4 versuche gebraucht.... mfg.


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@pogu: ich hab einen ähnlichen knochen, wie du ihn bauen willst - hat gut funktioniert. allerdings wird er ab 2m vorfachlänge unhandlich. ich möchte aber bis über 4m tiefe gehen können, da ich dort in unserem see am meisten erfolg hatte. 
mir gefällt die knochenmontage besser als die boje, weil ich dazu nicht rausrudern möchte (bzw. nicht überall darf). die boje wäre mit einem ferngesteuertem futterboot transportabel (denk ich mal). ich möchte meinen knochen etwas optimieren!


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@mahata....: ich kenn den schmäh ... nur mit einem blei >200gr wirft es sich trotzdem nicht so fein. vor allem nicht bis über 100m - und genau da, wo man es haben will. bis ich dort bin wo ich sein will, hab ich sicher schon alle fische erschlagen


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@pogu: da ist also der rob so ein fischgeilerfremdrutendriller?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hallo pogu#h  nein leider habe ich die karte in AW nicht fische an der donau greifenstein werde nächstes jahr mir die karte dort kaufen:m !

also die schnur passt super durch das röhrchen ist so 3mm stark, die montage sieht so aus: also ich habe den welsstecken mit 200gr. blei und karabiner, an den karabiner hänge ich den zweiten karabiner von der anderen rute ein öffne die rolle der rute lege sie in die halterung ein (rod pod) nehme den welsstecken und schiesse das 200gr so 30 meter hinaus wobei ich die rolle des welssteckens danach gleich wieder schließe und ablege, ich nehme die zweite rute in die hand schließe von dieser die rolle, öffne vom welsstecken die rolle und hole behutsam mit der zweiten rute ein sodas daß blei liegen bleibt, nach dem einholen habe ich den karabiner in der hand vom welsstecken und schließe die rolle davon, nun gehts zur montage: karabiner runter! 1.schnurstopper fixieren mit perle (bei mir 3 meter),2. danach knochen aufziehen, 3.gummikugel aufziehen,4. anschließend karabiner montieren und vorfach einhängen, am vorfach habe ich blei gehängt je 20 zentimeter um die 30gr. (siehe foto) damit der köder auch hinuntergezogen wird, so fertig mit montieren nun muss ich vorsichtig das ganze system hinaus bringen in dem ich langsam kurble also gleitet der knochen an der wasseroberfläche hinaus wo das blei liegt wobei der knochen langsam zurück zum schnurstopper rutscht wo er stehen bleibt, weil mir das blei den köder runter zieht und dabei die tiefe von 4 meter erreiche, deswegen an das vorfach blei drannhängen..... der nachteil der montage ohne boot muss man diese jedes mal neu binden wenn man eingeholt hat#c  Ps: klingt komisch ist aber so:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

@löti ich glaube bei einer entfernung von über 100 meter wird der anhieb nicht mehr sitzen#c , vielleicht können wir sie auch erschlagen wie du sagst *lol* mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo MaHaTawaNa,

das wollte ich mir ersparen, nach jedem (Fehl) Biss bzw. zwecks Ködernachschau die ganze Montage neu zusammenzubauen. Schützt Du die Schnur an den Enden des Knochens?? Meiner war irgendwie eine Fehlkonstruktion mit den Korkstoppel.

Ich fische ja auch im Großrevier Spillern und werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr ebenfalls in AW eine Jahreskarte nehmen. Dann können wir bald ein Welscamp dort eröffnen. Der Rob und ich haben überlegt, fix dort ein Boot zu verankern, da ich keines hab und wenn wir eine größe Anzahl von Welsjägern werden, ist immer eines vor Ort und die lästige aufblaserei des Schlaubootes fällt auch aus.

An der Donau Greifenstein war ich nur 2 mal im Winter. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist der Wind dort oft lästig, daher fische ich eher an den Teichen. Die gemeinsame Session mit dem Pressereferenten ist bis dato auch nichts geworden und ich habe irgendwie null Plan in der Donau.

lg Pogu


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Löti,

ich habe immer mehr den Verdacht, daß mir Rob K.O. Tropfen in meinen Kamillentee getan hat.  

lg
Pogu


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo rob und posengucker

Meinen Glückwunsch zu Euren Wallern. #6  #r 
Ich freu mich riesig für Euch das es mal wieder richtig in AW geknallt hat.
Wenn Aalfreak aus seiner Heimat wieder zurück ist werden auch wir wieder einen Angriff auf die Spezies Waller starten. :m


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

also der knochen vom alex war weiter draussen als die boje - so um die 90 bis 100m. und der anhieb saß jedes mal. 

ich verwende übrigens 6mm aluminiumrohr, das ich an beiden enden mit kork gesichert hab (schnurabscheuern und so). ist super super steif und verwindet sich fast nicht. ich muss sie nur noch zu einer laufmontage umbauen, dann ist alles paletti.


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Löti,

wie sind denn die Bisse auf den Knochen erfolgt. Ist der Knochen übers Wasser gezogen oder ist der untergegangen wie die Titanic. Unser Knochen hat zwar ein paar mal ordentlich gewackelt und der Tintenfisch war auf der Hälfte des Vorfaches hinaufgeschoben.

Habe ich etwa am Knochen einen Biss versäumt?? Rob und ich tippten eher auf Kleinzeugs, daß die Tintinger malträtiert.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ja das ist scheuerfest ich habe holzkugeln am ende montiert die abgeschliffen sind:m !ich nehme sie dieses weekend mit nach AW da können wir sie nochmal testen#6 !


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

der knochen war teilweise so weit draussen, das wir ihn gar nicht ordentlich gesehen haben - trotz knicklicht. ich habe noch aalglöckchen auf die ruten gegeben. alex hat dann beim leuten sofort 2 bis 3 mal angeschlagen. und war damit erfolgreich.


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Ich habe leider beim 3. mal anschlagen einen Wels verloren. Wenn allerdings der 3. Anschlag ein Ausschlitzen zur Folge hat, wäre er sicherlich im Drill ausgestiegen.
Was meint Ihr?

lg
Pogu


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

also unsere welse sind alle im mundwinkel gehackt gewesen. dort ist er so richtig knorpelig. wir hatten mehr damit zu kämpfen, den haken wieder raus zu kriegen (aus dem fisch).


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hey pogu!
nimm es mit humor
du musst bedenken das das automatisierte prozesse sind wenn ich meinen bissanzeiger im tiefschlaf höre spring ich auf und lauf zu meinem rodpod wo die ruten liegen und schlag an.erst beim drill wach ich langsam auf.....aber der nächste biss ist dein..egal ob auf meiner oder deiner rute.!
nächstes jahr haben wir das problem nicht wenn jeder seine 2 ruten fischen kann.
denke ohne den dritten anschlag hätten wir deinen biss bekommen...freu  mich schon auf fr.
hey gregor!
kannst du auch in der nacht von sa auf so zu mir kommen?weil wir können ja nachts nur 2 ruten auslegen und ich hab es mit werner schon ausgemacht....pogu muss wels fangen:m
aber sa auf so können wir teilen!was nicht heisst das du in der ersten nacht nicht als gast willkommen wärest:m
du micha,ich komm ja bei nächsten karpfentreffen früher um mit robert wels zu fischen....bist dabei?oder musst du schon arbeiten?würde mich freuen...ausserdem solltet ihr beide so schnell wie möglich übers we nach aw kommen...es geht gerade voll ab!

p.s..fotos von unserer bojenmontage und welsen kommen noch..hab gerade freunde zum lustig videospielen bei mir


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Rob,

ich nehms Dir nicht krumm.

Die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag ist noch nicht fix!!!! 
Wenn Gregor Zeit hat, soll er mit Dir den Walleransitz machen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

weiss ich ja!
du hältst es nervlich eh nicht durch am fr zu hause zu bleiben.ich hoff schon schwer das du zeit haben wirst.sonst fängt halt gregor den 2 meter wels
lg#h


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

mal ne Bescheidene Frage: 
was verwendet ihr als Vorfach-Material ?


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

kevlar mit 54 kilo tragkraft franzel!#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

rob ich komme am freitag und nehme mir für samstag ne tageskarte, also können wir zu dritt die zweimeterwelse jagen#: #: #: #6  ! 

hallo franz#h ich verwende ein kevlar vorfach tragkraft 60 kilo!


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Franz,

ich nehm Coramid mit 80 kg Tragkraft.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hmmm Ok, Kevlar verwende ich z.T. auch... 

ich will es aber jetzt mal mit 80er Mono als Vorfach probieren... Hauptschnur ist eine 0,35er geflochtene auf der einen Rute (30lbs :q... mit Penn Super Mariner :q ) und auf der anderen ist ne 17er Whiplash... mit einer Quantum Energy....


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Franz,

mit der Monofilen liegts sicher net falsch, denn am Po fischens auch so.



lg
Pogu


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Oki 

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen schon mal einen schönen Biss bekommen, aber der hat nach ca. 15-20 Meter "Vollgas" einfach losgelassen..... Aber schon alleine das Geräusch der Rolle... wow :q :q 

Am Samstag muss ich einfach nochmal raus.... seit 2 Wochen geh ich schon jeden Tag zum Köfi fangen :q :q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

habe noch einen tipp pogu für den tintinger, das nächste mal wickelt etwas dickere wolle darüber da der wels kleine zähne wie ne raspel besitzt verhädert sich die wolle darin und er kann es nicht mehr so schnell loswerden bzw. er pickt schneller daran:m  wir haben letztes jahr es auf der entlastungsgerinne getestet bei tauwürmbündel auf grund und die kleineren fische konnten es nicht so schnell abfressen...


----------



## Soxl (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hoi die Runde  #h 

Bei Euren Knochenbasteleien bekommt man jo Komplexe  #q  Aber das lass i ned auf mir sitzen, wirst sehen Gregor, auch mein Knochen wird in den Donaufluten schwimmen (bis zum Biss)   

Bin auch schon g'spannt auf Rob's Bojen-Fotos... 



> Dann können wir bald ein Welscamp dort eröffnen.


Yeah, wäre dann nächstes Jahr auch gern dabei  :m  Auch die Idee mi'm fest verhefteten Boot hat was...  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

bin ich gespannt soxl, mein knochen sieht glaub ich nicht schlecht aus und er schwimmt auch super, das mit dem welscamp wäre geil, aber nächstes jahr bei rob in AW!#6 mfg.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ich werde morgen eine oberflächenmontage basteln, ich bin schon richtig besessen....


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

also hier noch einige fotos.
die boje ist so gebunden das der wirbel in dem die hauptschnur und die reissleine hängt noch etwa einen meter über der boje hängt.die reissleine hängt an einem ast über der wasseroberfläche.auf spannung geht die ganze schnur aus dem wasser...kann man am foto gut erkennen.
gregor vergiss nicht wir können nur mit 2 ruten in der nacht fischen und mehr als eine geb ich sicher ned ab:m #6


----------



## rob (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

so und noch welche....nächste woche gibt es dann hoffentlich auch foto mit riesenwels und pogu #6


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

das ist ne super montage rob nicht schlecht#6 , ist schon okey ich bin der der was mit lampe leuchtet und daneben steht und schaut, so wie bei bay watch am strand die leute rundherum stehen und glotzen wenn einer wiederbelebt wird #6 , unter tags können wir alle fischis fangen#: , welche köder verwenden wir? soll ich würmer wieder mitnehmen:m ?!


----------



## rob (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ja gregor supi nimm deine genialen würmer mit:m

hey franz!!
natürlich kannst du auch die mono fischen.habe selbst einige vorfächer mit einer 0,70er.
nachteil ist aber das du diese schnur nur mehr sehr schwer binden kannst.mit klemmhülsen bist du da schon besser dran.
viel glück für deine jagd!#h


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hi Rob, 
hmm hab ne Seacor Schnur... eines der wenigen Teile meiner Angelausrüstung, die mein Onkel wieder heil aus Norwegen mitgebracht hat :q :q 

das "Binden" hatte ich mir als ich die Schnur das erste mal sah auch grausam vorgestellt... aber das ist wirklich gar kein Problem... 

Man Jungs, ich hab den Walleransitz am Samstag echt nötig, heute wieder mal ein 12 Stunden Arbeitstag......


----------



## rob (17. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ja die 70er bind ich auch..halten tut das aber ist schon sehr steif der knoten..hab gerade bei holger grosse klemmhülsen und eine 100 kg waage bestellt
freu mich auch schon sehr auf das wochenende..kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten.schau mer mal...möglicherweise werden ja unsere fangmeldungen auch aus bayern ergänzt:m

@dorsch1: wie sieht es mit dir und aalfreak aus...werdet ihr nochmal zu mir kommen bis zum karpfentreffen???ich würde ja vor dem karpfentreffen zu robert fahren.wäre nett wenn wir gemeinsam aw auch mal welstechnisch unsicher machen würden.#h


----------



## posengucker (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo,

bin in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag in AW  :z  :z 
Komme ev. schon am Freitag früher Nachmittag, wir rufen uns noch  zusammen. Das Wetter dürfte ähnlich wie letztes Wochenende sein. Hoffentlich auch der Hunger der Waller.

Noch was ist fix: nächstes Jahr nehme ich die Jahreskarte in AW. Ev. ein od. mehere Freunde ebenfalls.

lg
Pogu


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Klasse Fotos !!!  #6
 Bekomme immer mehr Lust aufs Wels angeln ....  
 Muß mir glaub ich mal ein paar Spezies in meiner Nähe suchen


----------



## rob (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

nau hadee dann musst uns mal im ösiland besuchen kommen:m
fein pogu das du kommen kannst...ich versprech dir der ersten biss plus wels gehört dir!
wehe wir bekommen nur einen:c:c


----------



## rob (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ok leute!
rob meldet wieder einmal ein marodes auto:c:c
mir ist heut auf dem verteilerkreis der keilriemen von der servo und was weiss ich noch alles gerissen.bin quasi ohne lenkung zu mir runter gerollt:c
jetzt steht der deppade kübel wieder bei mir in der nebenfahrbahn.
irgendwas tropft auch...brauch jetzt rasch einen neuen riemen und hoff das nicht mehr beschädigt ist..die kühlung war auch unterbrochen da beim voyager alles drüberläuft...so ein shieeet.bis freitag muss ich die karre in gang bekommen oder ich bekomm einen rappel
welsfischen welsfischen ich will welsfischen am we:c
na ich werd das schon zusammenpicken forstinger ich komme:m


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> nau hadee dann musst uns mal im ösiland besuchen kommen:m
> fein pogu das du kommen kannst...ich versprech dir der ersten biss plus wels gehört dir!


 Jo - das muß ich tatsächlich mal machen !!!  #h #v
  *grübel* hab ich doch auch schon mal jemand anders versprochen .... wer war das bloß .... mhm mhm mhm ....   
  spekulier ja mit der nächsten Wagenanschaffung auf irgendwas Klein-Wohnmobil mäßiges .... dann fahr ich überall hin !!!!  :q #6 #2


----------



## posengucker (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Rob,

so ein Schaß mit deinem Kübel. Hoffentlich kannst ihn bis Freitag flicken.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

rob das ist ja der volle shit, du mußt dein auto bis freitag hinbekommen, pogu und ich wollen welsi's#: #: #:  fangen:q ! mfg.#h


----------



## rob (18. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ja jungs...was für ein shieeet...
aber ich habe gerade meinen befreundeten mechaniker und retter angerufen.der ist so nett und kommt morgen oder spätestens fr vormittags zu mir.das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das der wagen auch flüssigkeit verloren hat...welche weiss ich noch nicht.schau mer mal.hoff es artet nicht aus.....dumm das wir noch kein fixes boot in aw haben.weil so könnt ich ja mit werner mitfahren.na halten wir uns die daumen.wir sollten auch so früh wie möglich am spot sein.nicht das uns da was anbrennt.


----------



## Woif (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Morgen!!!

Eieiei - schon wieder probleme mit dem fahrbaren untersatz#q . Alle paar wochen ein defekt: Rob jetzt wirds zeit für eine investition. Bei dieser wirtschaftslage kann ich jedem nur dank aussprechen er etwas zu deren aufschwung beiträgt. Also: Herzlichen dank rob dass du unsere arbeitsplätze sicherst...:q


----------



## rob (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ok!mein mechaniker ist heute mit dem keilriemen gekommen..nur leider haben die herren den falschen mitgeliefert:c
jetzt muss er morgen noch mals zum shop und wird dann mittags bei mir eintrudeln!!
hoffe das dann alles klappt...zitter...denke das wir ein sehr gutes welswochenende vor uns haben..fangen werden wir bestimmt.jungs rufen wir uns morgen zusammen.eventuell wenn werner vor mir fertig ist,das du gleich am platz fährst.sicher ist sicher..will ned unten oder oben fischen.
freu mich schon.es wird richtig krachen in den ruten:m


----------



## MrBadGuy (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Rob!
Gratuliere zu deinem schönen Fang!
Wo hast du den gefangen?In Altenwörth?Du wohnst ja auch in Wien,vielleicht könnte man mal mit den Leuten aus dem Forum ein Treffen am Wasser(Welsfischen)organisieren,oder hat es soetwas schon gegeben und ich hab es verschlafen.Würd euch alle nämlich mal gerne persönlich kennenlernen.mfg Oli


----------



## rob (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

servus oli!!
wir gehen eh schon fast jedes wochenende gemeinsam auf wels.
ja ich fisch in aw und hab die generallizenz beim spofi.at
da gibt es auch teiche mit schönen welsen.aber am besten gefällts mir in aw.da komm ich her da kenn ich jeden stein.
werden dieses wochenende sofern mein auto morgen funzt mit bojen ansitzen.
nachtfischen leider nur mit jahreskarte.aber wenn du am samstag kommst könnten wir uns zwei ruten teilen.so mach ich das mit den jungs auch.die kaufen sich aber für nächstes jahr alle die karte
ich bin eh jedes wochenende von fr bis so am start.melde dich einfach wenn du lust hast.momentan läuft es sehr gut..bis 1,30 und 13 kg haben wir heuer schon gefangen.aber da geht noch vieeeeel mehr
dieses we sprengen wir die 30er zone
servas rob#h


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> .....dieses we sprengen wir die 30er zone
> servas rob#h


 wir warten gespannt auf euren Bericht und die Bilder !!!!!!  #g


----------



## MrBadGuy (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Dieses Wochenende wäre ja voll super,ich würde sehr gern mitkommen,aber macht das nichts?Was würdest du dann von mir bekommen(wieviel Euro)Das wäre ja voll toll,jetzt bin ich total aufgeregt,wo wäre das und wann sollte ich dann kommen?mfg Oli


----------



## posengucker (19. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Rob,

ich bete noch vor dem Schlafengehen, daß morgen Dein Auto funktioniert. Ich hoffe, daß ich etwas frühre weg kann. Dzt. bin ich leider in ein dringendes Projekt überraschend eingebunden worden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hallo leute!!
ja so sitzt ich fertig gepackt und warte auf den keilriemen.
bitte gregor ruf mich mal an.
zur info:heute nacht bekommt pogu einer meiner ruten und morgen nachts könnt ihr es euch ausmachen ..mal oli mal grgor..oder so?
wir lönnen ja nur mit 2 ruten in der nacht.
oli wenn du samstag zeit hast,fahr nach aw zum donauwirt.dort bekommst du eine tageskarte(wenn du am samstag über den tag fischen willst) und frag die nette serviererin nach dem weg zur kremsmündung.da sitzen wir..is eh ganz leicht zu finden.die tageskarte kostet 24 teuros und verpflegung und was zu trinken wirst du brauchen....fahr mit dem auto zu uns und lade aus.danach müssen wir uns auf einen platz stellen..zeig ich dir dann.
zum platz..alle können wir am tag dort sicher nicht fischen.wenn grgor auch seinen bruder mit bringt wird es eng.es gibt noch einen kleinen platz links und rechts von uns.also in griffweite.die plätze dort sind einfach nicht mit der grösse der bucht zu vergleichen.wir müssen auch ruhig und konzentriert sein,weil welsfischen ist kein spass
hoff die karre funzt.


----------



## MrBadGuy (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Rob!
Ich hab eine Frage bis du nächstes Wochenende auch dort,weil das wäre für mich besser,weil ich Samstag(6-11 uhr) in der Früh arbeiten muss und Sonntag(8-13Uhr) auch und das wäre sehr anstrengend,aber nächstes Wochenende hab ich schon frei,da könnte ich mir dann für Samstag und Sonntag eine Tageskarte nehmen.Ausser du hast es nächstes Wochenende schon wem anderem versprochen.
mfg Oli


----------



## rob (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hey oli!!
wie du meinst!hab gerade erfahren das der gregor am samstag abend wieder fährt..so könntest du voll mit fischen.
nächste woche denke ich schon das ich in aw bin.sicher kann ich dir das aber erst im laufe der nächsten woche sagen.
such dir einfach ein tagerl aus:m


----------



## MrBadGuy (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Ich würd voll gern nur ich weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe am Sonntag dann um 8 uhr wieder in der Arbeitr zu stehen,aber vielleicht gehts sichs doch aus,aber es ist schon sehr stressig.Wie lange fahr ich vom 16ten Bezirk nach Aw?mfg Oli


----------



## MrBadGuy (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Aber ich könnte am Abend raus kommen und dann halt in der Früh wieder fahrendas nächste Mal kauf ich mir dann halt eine Tageskarte,wenn es sich auszahlt.


----------



## rob (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hey du kommst aus dem 16 ten!!
da bin ich geboren..es me bario
mach dir keinen stress mein auto ist eh kaputt:c:c
jetzt is auch noch der spanner und der überlaufbehälter im hugo.
ab nächster woche wird es wieder funzen.
jetzt versucht gerade pogu und gregor ein kleines badeboot zu checken..weil mein boot passt ja bei niemanden ins auto.
mit dem badeboot könnten wir wenigstens die bojen setzten.drill vom boot wird da eher nichts.bin schon gespannt ob wir den wels vom ufer aus von der rinne wegbekommen bevor er sich einstellt.
hoff wir können noch fahren!
gregor bitte nochmal um anruf..konnte dich nicht erreichen!lg


----------



## rob (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

achtung!!!mein vater hat ein kleines badeboot!!mit dem könnten wir die bojen setzten..geiles wetter!alles optimal..zuerst lange heiss jetzt kühler und gewitter!!!
bitte werner ruf mich an!eventuell kannst mich abholen?gregor hören wir uns!#h#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo rob

Dat iss ja ne kagge mit deiner Karre.
Wenn Deine Schlauchboot und Dein Gerödel bei mir im Auto Platz gefunden hat fahren die anderen wohl alle nur Panda. :q  :q 

Mit einem kommen zu Dir wird das wohl vorher nichts werden.
Aalfreak hat mir gerade am Telefon gesagt das er noch so 5 Wochen in seiner Heimat zu tun hat.
Also liegt auch mein Wallerfischen auf Eis. :c 

Mit Deiner karre im Oktober nach Norge...oh...oh... ;+


----------



## rob (22. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hey micha!!
mach dir keine sorgen,mein auto wird bis dahin general überholt!
wenn ich nicht sicher bin das wir heil nach norge mit der karre kommen,fahr ich nicht!!
in den nächsten 1-2 wochen weiss ich definitiv bescheid!
ruf dich eh in kürze mal an zum klönen!kannst du mir bitte mal vom robert die tele pmen!!

@all:melde wels um die 1,00m gefangen von werner posengucker.ich hatte leider keinen biss..warum morgen
dafür hab ich in der letzten nacht mit einer rute auf karpfen gefischt und einen schönen schuppi mit 22 pfund gefangen..juhuu.
gute naaaacht)


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hi rob... 

ich war gestern Nacht auch wieder unterwegs.... diesmal gab´s bei uns gar keinen Biss... 

ich glaub ich brauch einen Spezialköder.... Die Nachbarskatze lebt am sofort gefährlich :q :q :q 

Ne ich glaub ich werd mal Hühnergedärme probieren, das ist der Bringer in der Naab, vielleicht klappts auch hier


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

gratuliere rob zu diesen schönen karpfen:q #v , hast du ihn auf deine spezial kugeln gefangen, die ich einen halben tag gebadet habe#6 ? guck mal noch da#4 *http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34928** :q :q :q *mfg.#h und dir werner noch mal alles gute für deinen waller#6 :m !


----------



## rob (23. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

soda!
noch einige karpfenfotos und gregor bei der arbeit:m
leider sind mir am samstag die würmer ausgegangen.so hab ich nur mit einer boje weiter gefischt und mit der anderen auf karpfen.gefangen hab ich ihn mit meinen selbstgerollten fischkugeln um halb vier in der früh.
auf der welsrute hat sich leider nichts getan.hätte gern gesehen wie ich mir  alleine tu
ach ja unsere welsjacht vom wochenende war schon ein spassfreu mich schon wieder auf mein boot und auto
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

pfffff der karpfen ist ein traum, schöner kerl und ich habe einen halben tag deine spezial fisch mix kugeln gebadet und keinen biss hmmmm, aber jetzt wissen wir das diese perfekt sind#v ! gratulation


----------



## posengucker (23. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Rob,

super Karpfen. Leider habe ich den nicht mehr live miterlebt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

pogu ich auch nicht#q , hätte gerne den drill miterlebt verdammt:c


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (25. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

komm gerade vom spinnen an der donau heim, hatte probiert auf wels zu spinnen und nach einer stunde hatte ich auch schon einen starken biss den ich auch verwerten konnte, ich schlug an, super der pickt:g  , als sicherheit schlug ich ein zweites mal an was mir zum verhängnis wurde, ich konnte ihn 10 meter vom ufer schon auch sehen doch das war auch das erste und letzte mal, verdammt er ist ausgeschlitzt#q #d ! wie rob berichtet hat ist pogu das auch passiert, nur er hat gleich dreimal angeschlagen, dachte auch sicher ist sicher *lol*:m mfg. pogu#h , mal sehen was das weekend bringt#a !


----------



## MrBadGuy (26. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Das ist ärgerlich#q #q ,da hätte ich mich zu tote geärgert.
Aber nächstes Mal wirds dafür ein doppelt so Großer.:m 
mfg Oli


----------



## rob (26. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ja gregor das tut mir auch leid:c
aber der nächste hängt:m
morgen geht es wieder looooooos


----------



## posengucker (26. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hallo Gregor,

ich denke halt, wenn es nicht beim anschlagen passiert, dann wahrscheinlich während des Drills (das ausschlitzten). Andererseits könnte er sich durch den starken Zug den Haken weiter reintreiben???

Ich komme immer mehr von den Mehrfach-Anschlägen weg. Nur einmal, dafür kräftig. 

Ich glaub, wir müssen mal zusammen los an der Donau.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (26. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

oli, rob, ihr versteht wie das ist:m  danke:m#h ! natürlich werde ich es nochmal probieren, wie ich sehen konnte war er so um einen meter, schätze ihn an die 5-8 kilo vom drill her wie sich die sportex gebogen hat, der stecken kann schon einiges#a ! werner ich fahre vielleicht morgen an die donau im staubereich und probier es auf wels mit tintinger und tauwurm, wenn du möchtest und zeit hast kannst du ja auch fischen kommen hast ja eh die karte:g #h , der wels ist mir beim drill verloren gegangen habe ein 10 zentimeter gummifischl drauf gehabt und werde heute noch zusätzlich nen drilling montieren, den letzten was ich gefangen habe war auch auf einen 10 zentimeter gummibem nur dieser ist am drilling gehängt, der wels greift von unten an den köder wenn ich das gummifischl über grund gleiten lasse und mit drilling ist die chance gleich höher das er nicht wieder verloren geht ! rob machst du morgen wieder einen welsansitz, super ich wünsch dir einen fetten großen mit dem du einige zeit zu kämpfen hast petri:m


----------



## rob (27. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

bis sonntag!!
ich wünsch euch allen ein erfolgreiches wochenende!!
lg rob#h
p.s. oli du hast pm


----------



## MichlMair (27. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Na da schließ i mi an!

i geh wiedereinmal was fangen auch - sprich heut net auf waller!

Schen Gruaß
Michl


----------



## rob (29. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

servus freunde!
!!!!!!schneider!!!!! :c
lg#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

dafür wirst du das nächstes mal um so mehr fangen rob:m , hattest du nicht mal wenigstens einen zupfer bzw. nen biss??? ich habe am samstag drei brachsen gefangen auf wurm#a , dafür hatte keine unter zwei kilo und vom drill kaum der rede wert, habe sie alle inerhalb von einer halben stunde gefangen zwischen 18:00-19:00 da ich am nachmittag schon kräftig geffütert habe sind diese alle auf mein plätzchen herum geschwommen und wieder keinen karpfen:c , habe sie natürlich wieder schwimmen gelassen:s :s :s .... mfg.#h


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

ahh gregor!!
ich schulde ja noch eine antwort:m
also kurz zum woende....
habe gleich nach 2 stunden am fr einen schönen biss gehabt..wie der kontrollor da war.der hats ned packtleider hat er einfach wieder auslassen und die boje ist gerade wieder aufgetaucht..sogar die würmer waren intakt.
ja das war auch die letzte welsberührung für dieses wochenende.
natürlich gab es wieder stress mit den kleinfischis die sich über die würmer hergemacht haben.manchmal war eine boje für 12 stunden unversehrt und mal die andere.dazwischen haben mir die biester alle 3-4 stunden die würmer vom haken geklaut:chab dann in der letzten nacht nur mehr 30 stück gehabt.wenigstens konnte ich am tag einige gescheite welsköfis fangen.die hab ich dann am haken gehängt.hat diesesmal leider nichts gebracht.die bisse nehmen merklich nach.wird wohl der wetterumschwung auf kalt gewesen sein.bevor wir am po fahren werden wir nächstes we nochmal ansitzen und dann noch einmal im oktober.den rest konzentrier ich mich voll auf karpfen.die fangen nämlich wieder an ganz gut zu beissen.
lg rob#h


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Rob,

schade daß Du den Biss nicht verwerten konntest. Derzeit beissen die Welse am Po recht gut. Ich hoffe auch in 3 Wochen. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (31. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

jupp werner!
das hoff ich auch!
freu mich schon total...du mit den würmern müssen wir uns eine neue taktik überlegen...leider hab ich am we wieder mal vergessen tintinger zu checken.
schei**e und ich find das bündel so attraktiv und fängig
wir müssen uns unbedingt eine wurmzucht aufbauen!!!!da reden wir noch!lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (31. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

hallo rob wie schauts aus mit der bestellung wegen der tauwürmer, der kübel was wir geredet haben wo das schicken so viel kostet, ich würde gleich zwei davon nehmen und werner vielleicht auch noch einen, dann können Wir sich das porto teilen?!!!:q #h mfg. das ist echt ne miese sache das die kleinen fische alle würmer klauen verdammt#c , schade das der wels bei so einen super biss nicht gebickt hat.....#d


----------



## MrBadGuy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Leute!
Wann fährt ihr an den Po?Ich fahr wahrscheinlich mitte September nur weiß ich noch immer nicht wohin genau#c 
Dachte mir zu Waller Kalle,oder zum Bernhard..aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.Wohin fährt ihr?
mfg Oli


----------



## posengucker (1. September 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Oli,

wir fahren von 18.9. bis 25.9 ins Walleradventure Camp direkt im Podelta. Dies ist ein kleines, sehr familiäres Camp in Pisana in Porto Tolle direkt am Po de Cnocca.Walleradventurecamp .
Habe am Wochenende mit Harri telefoniert. Leider ist das Camp für diese Woche bereits voll. Karpfenplätze sind dort auch vorgefüttert und auch auf Zander kann ganz in der Nähe gefischt werden. Ich werde mich aber hauptsächlich auf den Wels konzentrieren. Zur Schonung des Muskelkaters kann man ja einen Tag zanderfischen gehen   

lg
Pogu


----------



## MrBadGuy (1. September 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Pogu!Danke für die Auskunft,na dann wünsche ich euch viel SPaß und natürlich viele Fische,danach kann man ja Erlebnisse austauschen.mfg Oli


----------



## posengucker (2. September 2004)

*AW: Waller aus dem Hotspot in AW gefangen!!!*

Hi Oli,

Erlebnisse hatten wir bis jetzt immer, jedoch hat leider nie ein Fisch mitgespielt. Gib uns Bescheid, wann und wo Du am Po anzutreffen bist. 

Auf das Du die 2-Meter-Marke knackst.

lg
Pogu


----------

